# Any BJJ/MMA Gyms Near FT Irwin, CA?



## LoneRider (Jul 29, 2009)

I might wind up being stationed at Fort Irwin, CA for my next duty station. It's about 3 hours east of LA and four hours west of Las Vegas. I'm trying to find a good Brazilian Jiu Jitsu or MMA gym that isn't over three hours away. I'd ideally like to find one within one hour of the post. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------

